# Pull Box Sizing per NEC



## jar546 (Jul 30, 2019)

If you were doing plan review for a new panel that was going to be installed in a warehouse and on the plans, they were using EMT and added a pull box to change direction (90 degrees) and of course for convenience of pulling, how would you verify the minimum size pull box if:

They were running a single 2" EMT into the box and a single 2" EMT out of the box on the closest side (90 deg)

The size of the wire is not relevant, just the size of the conduit but to general info, let's say they are running 3/0 cu for a 200A subfed panel.

What is the minimum size pullbox?  This question has nothing to do with box fill.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 1, 2019)

Why do you say wire size is not a factor?   Doesnt nec 300.34 give restrictions on bend radius based on conductor size?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Why do you say wire size is not a factor?   Doesnt nec 300.34 give restrictions on bend radius based on conductor size?



 For the purposes of this question, the wire size is not relevant as we are simply determining the “minimum“ size box necessary. The placement of the conduit has a lot to do with the wire bending space, yes, I agree. I’m simply trying to keep things “simple“


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 1, 2019)

The placement of the conduit entries is actually part of your original question.

314.28(A)(2)


----------



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> The placement of the conduit entries is actually part of your original question.
> 
> 314.28(A)(2)


Yes it is


----------

